# North or South on M6?



## daveled (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all
Complete newbie here, after 14 years with a caravan we are venturing into the MHome territory with a hired unit to see if it works for us. We are based at Wigan and have 10 days from Good Friday to dip our toe in! The dilemma is - go north to do the west coast of Scotland or head south for the chance of potentially drier weather???
Your thoughts would be appreciated, been a lurker on here for a while and it's a great forum and resource.

Dave


----------



## Robmac (Mar 17, 2012)

I prefer Scotland myself, and if I lived where you do I would definitely go to the West Coast and take in the Lakes on the way. Also you will find the attitude to wilding more relaxed on the west coast.


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 17, 2012)

I have to agree with Rob, i would go North every time, especially Scotland, thousands of wilding spots, fantastic freindly people, something i never experienced down South.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 17, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> I have to agree with Rob, i would go North every time, especially Scotland, thousands of wilding spots, fantastic freindly people, something i never experienced down South.



Ditto


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome 

Go North ...

And make sure you download the POI files to whet your appetite.

Regards

Chris


----------



## barryd (Mar 17, 2012)

Its a tough call really.  Early April could still have some pretty horid weather way up the west coast.  For me it would be a toss up between Devon or the Isle of Arran and maybe Kintyre.  Not so far up for a shorter trip and perhaps better weather and some great wilding.  I usually find late April to June the best time weather wise up in Scotland.  Hebrides and North West could be really wild.

If your in the CC there are some great CL sites down the south west (Devon and Cornwall) way.   Then again, some magical wild spots up in Scotland.

Sorry Im not much help. Not sure what I would do either really.


----------



## kenjones (Mar 17, 2012)

I would go north and enjoy Scotland before the midges become a problem later in the season. 
No way to predict the weather in either direction so just go and make the most of your trip.


----------



## christine (Mar 17, 2012)

North every time! No contest....


----------



## daveled (Mar 17, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> Welcome
> 
> Go North ...
> 
> ...




CHRIS,
I have downloaded the POI's thanks for these, no doubt will be using a 
few.


----------



## Drew (Mar 17, 2012)

Check the weather forecast, head for the part of the country offering the better weather, bear in mind it is the holiday season. Personally I would go North but if the weather is looking better on the east coast then consider Northumberland, Lothian or Perth and Kinross. Dumfries and Galloway has to be on the radar and the lesser visited part of the lakes, those to the east of the M6, the Yorkshire Dales will be busy as will the main part of the lakes, but you can always move on if you don't like where you are. 

Enjoy


----------



## Calitess (Mar 17, 2012)

We live in Lancashire & have a VW California.

Our favourites would be Pembrokeshire in Wales or if weather OK West Coast Scotland. This is our plan for this Easter.

Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Mar 17, 2012)

North every time.
Only time I go south is heading for Dover.

Blue Skies


----------



## red ted (Mar 18, 2012)

*midges hell*



barryd said:


> Its a tough call really.  Early April could still have some pretty horid weather way up the west coast.  For me it would be a toss up between Devon or the Isle of Arran and maybe Kintyre.  Not so far up for a shorter trip and perhaps better weather and some great wilding.  I usually find late April to June the best time weather wise up in Scotland.  Hebrides and North West could be really wild.
> 
> If your in the CC there are some great CL sites down the south west (Devon and Cornwall) way.   Then again, some magical wild spots up in Scotland.
> 
> Sorry Im not much help. Not sure what I would do either really.


er
Hi
We may travel to perth first week of June anyone know if the little  midge buggers will be  forcing there armies thanks


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome - North, South, East or West - whatever you choose Scotland is best.


----------



## ozzo (Mar 19, 2012)

Surely the great advantage of a MH is the ability to just move on if the weather is poor where you are.

West Scotland for me this year - can't wait as its our 1st big trip in our new acquisition so checking out the POI'S and maps. :dance: if the weather is poor on the west, it'll be the Cairngorms or Northumberland


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 19, 2012)

ozzo said:


> Surely the great advantage of a MH is the ability to just move on if the weather is poor where you are.
> 
> West Scotland for me this year - can't wait as its our 1st big trip in our new acquisition so checking out the POI'S and maps. :dance: if the weather is poor on the west, it'll be the Cairngorms or Northumberland



Make it the Cairngorms and dont forget to look out for the Ospreys in the area - magnificent site, especially when they swoop down and pick up a salmon. :dance::dance:


----------



## macbob (Mar 19, 2012)

red ted said:


> er
> Hi
> We may travel to perth first week of June anyone know if the little  midge buggers will be  forcing there armies thanks



Perth is on the east coast, the midge problem in Scotland is on the west coast, hope this reassures you, hope you enjoy the new "city" of Perth.


----------



## scek (Mar 19, 2012)

North everytime. We live in Manchester and the furthest south our motorhome has ever been is Buxton.
Head north to the lakes or Scotland (turn left into dumfirss and galloway, its beautiful). Or try yorkshire or northumberland.
Scotland is made for motuorhomes.


----------



## scampa (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

It would have to be Scotland for me for the wilderness of the north-west and far north. 

There are some great places down south, but it can get too crowded at times for my liking. 

And don't forget that you'd be venturing into Southern Frosties territory!!    :scared:


----------



## Viktor (Mar 20, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Calitess (Mar 20, 2012)

scek said:


> North everytime. We live in Manchester and the furthest south our motorhome has ever been is Buxton.
> Head north to the lakes or Scotland (turn left into dumfirss and galloway, its beautiful). Or try yorkshire or northumberland.
> Scotland is made for motuorhomes.





Confess to camping in Berkshire last month - but only because we were visiting daughter in Reading!

Otherwise fully agree with above - avoid southbound M6 & careful timings for M62.

We enjoy pleasurable pottering in our Cali - *NOT*


----------

